# [RADIUS] Module rlm_ldap.so manquant (resolu)

## marcuspupus

Bonjour.

Je monte une authentification radius + openldap. J'ai un probleme sur mon serveur radius.

j'ai configuré monfichier radius.conf pour utlisation du ldap.

Je demarre le serveur radius, il demarre correctement, mais il me dit qu'il ne connait pas 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fri Nov 10 10:45:49 2006 : Info: Using deprecated naslist file.  Support for this will go away soon.
> 
> Fri Nov 10 10:45:49 2006 : Error: radiusd.conf[73] Failed to link to module 'rlm_ldap': rlm_ldap.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

voila il me manque effectivement rlm_ldap.so sur mon serveur, je sais pas ou le trouver (emerge ?)

Merci d'avanceLast edited by marcuspupus on Fri Nov 10, 2006 10:30 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Bienvenue sur le meilleur forum GNU/Linux francophone !  :Razz: 

Avant toute chose, pourrais-tu éditer ton premier post afin de mettre ton titre en conformité avec nos conventions. Par exemple "[RADIUS] Module rlm_ldap.so manquant" me semble bien.

Pour ton problème, je suppose que tu as installé openldap et ton serveur RADIUS (lequel ? Freeradius ? Gnuradius ?) avec Portage. As-tu pensé à regarder les flags de ta variable USE. Par exemple il y a un flag ldap qui est notamment utilisé par freeradius...

----------

## marcuspupus

Merci pour l'acceuil  :Wink: 

j'ai installé freeradius via emerge (portage ?) 

je regarde pour le flag use , car effectivement qd je fais un "emerge freeradius"

je peux vois ca

 *Quote:*   

> * removing rlm_ldap (no use ldap)

 

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai du tomber juste alors.  :Razz:  Tu rajoutes ce flag dans ta variable USE (édite /etc/make.conf si tu veux que ce flag soit utilisé pour l'installation tous les logiciels de ton système sinon /usr/portage/package.use).

Au passage, merci d'avoir repris le titre que je t'ai proposé. Il n'était pas nécessaire de garder les guillemets toutefois (à cause de ces scripts bash, je commence à mettre des guillemets de partout  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## marcuspupus

 :Smile:  oui t'es tombé juste. Merci beaucoup

----------

## Magic Banana

Juste pour finir ton "initiation titresque", quand un problème est résolu on ajoute " (résolu)" sans les guillemets à la fin. C'est pas (juste) pour être ennuyeux. C'est parce que cela peut aider pour rechercher efficacement dans ce forum.

----------

## marcuspupus

ok je change le titre, des que freeradius a fini de recompiler (?) et que le module ldap fonctionne.  :Wink: 

----------

## marcuspupus

Voila c'est resolu (sans guillemets) 

c'etait bien le use flag "ldap" dans /etc/make.conf

----------

